# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 60L tank



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm

[This message was edited by Mortadelo on Sun July 27 2003 at 03:56 AM.]


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm

[This message was edited by Mortadelo on Sun July 27 2003 at 03:56 AM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

fantastic!!!
marvellous!!
very well...









I am curious, how is doing the lotus and eusteralis that you received fom me?

Regards!
António vitor


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Antonio,

The Eustertalis melted, probably not enough light in the big tank. All of the lotuses are thriving









BTW I need help ID´ing the plant in the last picture, I have narrowed the candidates to Gratiola sp, Limnophila aromatica and Limnophila aromaticoides. 
Help!!!.

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm


----------



## russdesnoyer (Feb 3, 2003)

It's gratiola officinalis....

Russ


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Great tank, Mortadelo !!!!!!

I am thinking Limnophila aromatica. I have that plant in my tank as wel (and that is how it was labeled at the LFS). Not as good looking as yours though









Sven


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Mortadelo,

What an improvement in aquascape from previous tanks. I'm glad that you went with slope effect and left right side empty. Really works in this tank. I would work a bit more on substrate cover. Is that Marsilea sp. ? Doesn't look too healthy or is it just the picture ?

As for as Gratiola/Limnophila question.

Look into THIS !!!!!!! topic for additional information.

Good job.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

You are right Jay, it is Marsilea sp. and it is not healthy. I don´t know what is wrong with it, it grows healthy new leaves but the old ones quickly turn brown. I could use Glosso for the same effect but no, I want a marsilea lawn. 
I am thinking of giving it a haircut leaving the rizomes to regrow.

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

It´s a beautiful piece of nature.

I like this fish-eye effect.

what is your camera?
I am thinking to buy a Nikon Coolpix 5400.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuarioifilia.net


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

My camera is a Kyocera finecam S4, really not the best one for taking pictures of aquariums. I guess the best site for info on digicams is www.dpreview.com

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's one of the best designs I've ever seen for a 20g. If you can get your Marsilea to grow well you'll have a winner!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great layout Mortadelo, it looks really good!
How much lighting do you have over the tank?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for the comments,

Ekim, I used to have more than 4w/g ( 72w of PC) but I realized I could live with 2w/g and obtain similar results with less maintenance. 4w/g was overkill, at first I could not even ID the Cryptocoryne wendtii because the high light was making the plant produce the emersed type of leaves!!.

My planted aquarium blog
http://www22.brinkster.com/aguaverde/articulos/diario.htm


----------

